# Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf



## Andreas Thomsen (5. April 2005)

So ist es mir vor kurzem bei einer Großveranstaltung auf Fehmarn ergangen...

Es sollte zum Brandungsangeln gehen, ein Wettkampf, ach `ne ein Gemeintschaftsangeln mit 180 Gleichgesinnten. Es ging um Einzel- und Teamwertung. Schnell wurden im Anglerboard Mitstreiter gefunden und man meinte:" Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund, das Miteinander, fun haben, Leute kennenlernen, dabeisein ist alles, etc. Mit diesen guten Vorsätzen ging es an den Start.

Endlich war der Tag gekommen und am Treffpunkt dann freundliches shake hands, Schulterklopfen, Kennenlernen und Bier zusammen trinken. "  Freut mich Dich endlich einmal kennenzulernen! :m "Doch es sollte alles ganz anders kommen!

Im Gasthof waren auf einer Bühne ein Meer von Pokalen und Preisen ausgestellt. Ich muß gestehen, das sich ab da an meine Gedanken für fun und Geselligkeit schlagartig änderten. *Da will ich was von haben * :k !

Es wurden dann die Sektoren ausgelost, und man machte sich auf den Weg zu den Autos. " Sag mal, Du angelst doch auch in Flügge" sagte eine Stimme neben mir. Es war Angelflo2001. " Hast Du noch Platz in Deinem Auto frei?"
"Jo, dann komm mal mit" sagte ich. Angelflo2001 war im Team von Stormlooser, also ein Mitbewerber. Gerödel in mein Auto gepackt und ab zum Zielort.

Anstatt nun, wie es sich für einen anständigen Beifahrer gehört, sich mit der Navigation zum Zielort zu befassen, sah er meinen Angelführer Fehmarn in der Ablage und begann gleich damit die Beschreibung über Flügge herauszusuchen.
" Bo ey, was da alles drinsteht, da sind ja sogar die exakten Wurfweiten für jede Fischart vermerkt!" Ich sagte ihm: "Paß mal lieber auf die Ausschilderung nach Flügge auf, ich kenne mich hier nicht so aus |evil: !" Unwirsch nahm ich ihm den Angelführer aus der Hand. So ja nun nicht! Das hat man nun davon, das man einen vom feindlichen Team mitnimmt, als Dank dafür saugt er sich Infos aus *meinem* Angelführer :r !

Dieser Angelführer hat es wirklich in sich! Reinstes Expertenwissen, mit super präzisen Angaben über jede Fischart, wo genau hinzuwerfen, mit welchem Köder zu welcher Jahreszeit, wann genau anzuschlagen usw. Also *alles* das um einen Wettkampf zu gewinnen!
Wie soll man sich sonst gegen die Profiteams von Daiba, Shimanzo, Eloxi und wie sie alle heißen durchsetzen. Die waren auch alle so schick eingekleidet von Ihren Sponsoren. Ich kam mir richtig schäbig in meinem Thermoanzug von Bär und den 20 Jahre alten BW-Stiefeln vor.
Mir kam schon der Gedanke Angelflo2001 an einem anderen Srand abzusetzen, so das er viel zu spät oder gar nicht nach Flügge kommt, einer weniger |kopfkrat ! Aber wenn das bekannt würde, hätte ich wohl bei den anderen boardi`s ausgespielt, ne lieber nicht.

So am Ziel angekommen und ab an den Strand. Er wünschte mir noch Peti Heil und zog von dannen. Das hat er bestimmt nicht ehrlich gemeint, sowas wünscht man einem Gegner nicht. Aber ich war ja klar im Vorteil, ich hatte meinen Angelführer!

Ich hatte meine Platznummer 11 gefunden und baute mein Gerät zusammen. Meine Geheimwaffe war ein Zweihakensystem mit super raffinierten Clips, wo die Wattis bzw. Kneifer quasi im Windschatten des Bleies zum Ziel kommen.
Hatte mir das von einem Händler aus HH, Marxel 1308 besorgt. "Das System nehmen alle Profis, auch Aalglatze, schau nur die Haken sind in einer Öse eingehängt, nicht gebunden, also voll beweglich, die spukt kein Fisch mehr aus!"

*Also das war der Erfolgsbringer von Aalglatze!*

Um 17 Uhr sollte das Angeln starten, noch eine ganze Stunde Zeit, die nicht vergehen wollte. Die vielen Pokale :k  für die Gewinner wollten mir nicht aus dem Kopf gehen. Ich musste einfach gewinnen!
Endlich war es soweit. Volle Pulle die Montage rausgefeuert, mit Fireline XD kein Problem. Meine Augen hingen von da an an den Rutenspitzen. Um 18 Uhr endlich der erste Biss. Anschlag - ja da ist was dran - ein Butt. Maßband angelegt, und siehe da, mit langgezogener Schwanzflosse  25,00 cm, also exaktes Mindestmaß.
Ich schaute nach rechts, wo die anderen Angler in Pulks zusammenstanden und redeten und lachten, na die hatten wohl noch nichts, wie auch |rolleyes !
Ich schaute nach links, der Angler mit der Startnummer 10 kam direkt auf mich zu. "Na Glückwunsch, Du hast ja schon einen Fisch, bei mir tat sich noch gar nichts, hast ihn weit draußen erwischt, nicht war?"
Ich erwiederte ihm, das ich nicht so der Werfer sei, vieleicht 50 Meter weit. "Na das sah aber wesentlich weiter aus, als Du geworfen hast" meinte er darauf. Mist, er hatte mich also beobachtet  ! Ich beköderte die Haken neu und schlenzte die Montage diesmal wirklich auf 50 Meter und sagte ihm das ich genau dort meinen Fisch gefangen hätte. Leider ging er nicht wieder und textete mich weiterhin zu, als es an der gerade ausgeworfenen Rute wieder zuckelte. Ich zog eine Doublette an Land. Beide hatten wieder exakt das Mindestmaß #6 . Jetzt hatte ich schon 3 Fische! " Also auf der ersten Sandbank sind die Fische", sagte Startnummer 10 , "da werde ich es auch probieren" und ging zu seinem Platz.

In meinem Angelführer stand nichts von 50 Metern auf derSandbank|kopfkrat 
" Flügge ein Strand für Werfer, 130 Meter müssten es schon sein, sonst wird das nichts"

Ich fing diesen Abend noch 9 weitere Butt,alle bei 50 Metern, drei davon wieder das bekannte Mindestmaß, die anderen kamen leider nicht auf 25 cm, da half kein Zerren und Ziehen.

Es reichte dann aber doch für den Pokal, na ja Disziplin ist eben alles, ich habe ihn mir echt verdient! Bei der Siegerehrung im Gasthof traf ich meinen Teamkollegen brezel, der 2 größere Butt gefangen hatte, und wir machten uns Hoffnung auf einen Mannschaftspokal, aber leider hatte der dritte Teamkollege gänzlich versagt. Nicht einen Fisch, so ein Versager :r , und damit war es nix mit dem Mannschaftspokal #d . Wahrscheinlich hat er auch nur mit den anderen gesabbelt und sich nicht reingekniet.

Gruß
Andreas

Alle Namen wurden geändert, Ähnlichkeiten mit bekannten Personen und Marken rein zufällig und den Angelführer lese ich wirklich gerne!


----------



## Laksos (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Klasse, Andreas!!!!!!!! :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Euer 3. Mann hatte bestimmt keinen Angelführer ... .  :m


----------



## Agalatze (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

toller bericht andreas !
der eine nachbar von dir war übrigens mein teamkollege.
ein älterer namens ralf gundermann. er hat leider nicht soviel glück
gehabt,obwohl er ein totaler vollprofi ist. 

und zum thema des dritten mannes kann ich nur sagen

HAUKEP ist schuld !!! wer denn sonst ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*



> älterer namens ralf gundermann



War auch ein ganz netter :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sunny (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Super geschrieben, ich habe immer noch feuchte Augen vom schmunzel. #6 Scheint dir wirklich Spass gemacht zu haben. 

Haste mal Bild von Aalglatzes System, was de reinstellen kannst oder fällt das unter TOP SECRET? Haken wird nicht gebunden sondern in eine Öse eingehängt  ;+ 

sunny #h


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

:q:q ..... johl - geil geschrieben !!!! #6#6


----------



## JuergenS (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Klasse geschrieben Andreas
 :q  :q  :q  :m 

Jürgen


----------



## havkat (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Endgoil! #6 :q

Warst ja schließlich nich zum Spaß da, nä?


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Hallo Andreas,

ich bin wirklich begeistert von Deiner Schreibweise, habe super gelacht.
ich hoffe doch, Du bist jetzt öfter bei solchen Veranstaltungen, damit wir 
noch mehr von Deinen Berichten bekommen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Broesel (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

ja, neee..is klar :q schönes Ding #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Also ich fand deinen Bericht auch super. Wenn wir zum Wettangeln gehen dann vergeht bei mir immer die Vorbereitungszeit so schnell dass ich dann gerade mal das nötigste draußen hab. Bei meinem letzten Wettangeln hätte mich fast der Schlag getroffen als der Leiter des Fischens sagte dass es jetzt beginnt. Ich hatte gerade mal meine beköderte Rute am Ufer liegen aber das Futter noch nicht angemacht. Und als ob dass nicht schon ein schlechter Start wäre ist mir mein Stippenring zum befestigen der montagen gleich beim ersten Fisch abgerissen und ich hatte eine kaputte Stippe. Hat ne Stunde gedauert bis ich wieder fischen konnte. Trotzdem habe ich es noch geschafft mehr zu fangen als einige andere und bin nicht letzter geworden. Eine ganze stunde von 3en verloren zu haben in der es gut biss ist schon sehr Mies.


----------



## Micky (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

KLASSE BERICHT !!! *schmunzel*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und zum thema des dritten mannes kann ich nur sagen
> 
> HAUKEP ist schuld !!! wer denn sonst ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?



Ich wundere mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum Hauke nicht an sein handy geht... #d |supergri


----------



## Tom B (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Toller Bericht Andreas,
mein Teamkollege war auch ein Nachbar von Dir,
er hat wohl auch zuviel gesabbelt |kopfkrat 
werd ihn mir nachher mal vorknöpfen.
Dann lag es wohl bei mir auch am vielen sabbeln #q  #q ,
das ich kein maßigen Fisch gefangen habe.

DANKE FÜR DEN PROFITIPP MIT DEM ANGELFÜHRER,
SOLLTE ICH MIR VIELLEICHT AUCH MAL KAUFEN,

es ist bestimmt so ähnlich wie das Autoreparaturbuch
                "Machs mir selber"


Bin mal gespannt was jetzt für Tipps von BRÜCKENPROFI Hauke kommen |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Jo, wenns um die Wurst geht, dann muss man halt ran an die Buletten!
Häh? Na, egal, jedenfalls ist dieser Bericht wieder mal ein Grund mehr dafür, sich für die Rückkehr des Wettangelns einzusetzen!


----------



## MichaelB (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Moin,

na hömma, wer glaubt Ihr denn zahlt erst ´n Fuffi (soviel war das früher nämmich ma) Startgebühr, dann den näxten Fuffi oder so für Würmerz und Zeuch, wartet dann von 13 bis 17Uhr auf den Anfang, angelt kurz ma 5einhalb Stunden um dann weitere 3einhalb auf´s offizielle Ende zu warten? Und wer tut das noch freiwillig in einer vollst verpesteten Räucherkammer ohne Flüssigkeitsausgleicht weil einfach keiner bedienen will?
Neee, dat macht man nich zum Spasss ey #d 

Aalglatze seine heimliche Montasche kenn ich, hab ich auch, spuckt kein Fisch die Haken aus weil keine dranne sind  

Und den Angelführer, den kenne ich auch - seitdem ich den gelesen habe weiß ich nämmich, daß die ganze Ostseeküste zwischen Lübeck und Flensburg so derart voller Fisch ist, daß nur die absoluten Loser ohne nach Hause gehn... so wie ich letzten Samstach mal wieder #q 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Andreas sollte vielleicht Kolumnist werden |bla: |rolleyes #h


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*



> Endlich war der Tag gekommen und am Treffpunkt dann freundliches shake hands, Schulterklopfen, Kennenlernen und Bier zusammen trinken. " Freut mich Dich endlich einmal kennenzulernen!  Doch es sollte alles ganz anders kommen!



Da war die Welt, noch in Ordnung  .



> " Hast Du noch Platz in Deinem Auto frei?"



Fehler des Tages! |uhoh: 




> Mir kam schon der Gedanke Angelflo2001 an einem anderen Srand abzusetzen, so das er viel zu spät oder gar nicht nach Flügge kommt, einer weniger  ! Aber wenn das bekannt würde, hätte ich wohl bei den anderen boardi`s ausgespielt, ne lieber nicht.




Ich hatte richtig Angst |scardie: ,Andreas wollte mich in Puttgarden an der Mole absetzen.
Das Wäre trotz Trolly ein heftiger Marsch gewesen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spaß bei Seite,
toller Bericht Andy, habe mich fast nass gemacht. #6  #6  #6  #6


PS:
Aber eins hat mich in deinem Bericht zu tiefer trauer berührt.



> Angelflo2001 war im Team von Stormlooser




Du hast ein " :g " vergessen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Moin Flo



> Du hast ein "  " vergessen



Meist Du FußballerB? #h   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Klasse Bericht !


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Das TEAM "Stormbringer :g " ist nur in Verbindung, des dazu gehörigen Smiley´s, das Original.

Obwohl ich ja glaube du meinst uns gar nicht.  



> Alle Namen wurden geändert, Ähnlichkeiten mit bekannten Personen und Marken rein zufällig


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Geiler Bericht  :q hab herzlich gelacht.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## karlosito (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

sher gut ironisch geschrieben, echt top:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Moin Moin ,
joo kann mich da nur anschließen , echt klasse Bericht Andreas .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## petipet (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Hallo Michael,

ich finde den Angelführer von Udo Schröter so schlecht nicht. Zumindest die Wegbeschreibung ist O.K. Einige Angaben von ihm sind doch recht hilfreich. Marienleuchte z.B., ist oder könnte ein Strand sein, wo jeder klar kommt, der nicht weit werfen kann.  Ein "Plumsstrand, halt."
Oder Beelitz-Werft. Wenns da einigermassen moderat zu geht... also, das nicht mehr wie 5 Angler auf Hundert Metern anzutreffen sind - ein Topp-Strand, mit 6-7 Meter Wassertiefe in 40 Meter Wurfweite. So beschreibt es Udo Schröter. Auch die Ostküste beschreibt er für mich korrekt. Eben ein Winterstrand. 
Auch der hängerträchtige Strand von Westermarkelsdorf wird doch südlich wie nördlich vom Bunkerrest, von ihm einigermassen gut beschrieben.
Ich habe schon für weniger informatives Kohle abgedrückt.

Nix für ungut, Gruß...Peter#h #h


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*



 einfach krass genial, habe den bericht gleich zweimal gelesen !! 

auch wenn einige behaupten ich könnte nicht lesen#h


----------



## Käpt'n Robi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Moin Andreas. Super Bericht Strapsenmäsiggeil #6 war auch mit dir in Flügge in Sichtweite,und möchte dir sagen das du wirklich Stolz auf deine Leistng sein kannst immerhin hast du den amtierenden Deutschen Brandungs Freundschaftsangel Meister und noch 2oder3 aus den Top10 und mich der nicht dazu gehört im Sektor weggeputz.Wirklich Super wie Du immer wieder auf 50m geworfen hast.#r Ich Idiot reiße mir die Arme raus ,naja ich stand neben Peter (BAMBI,BIg FOOT)und Habe zulange nur an Weite gedacht.


----------



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Moin


echt ein Nettes Teil, 

dein Bericht!!!
Habe Herzhaft geschmunzelt!!!:q


----------



## Gralf (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Tolle Schreibe. Schätze du magst Kishon und Sharpe und sowas.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Haste mal Bild von Aalglatzes System, was de reinstellen kannst oder fällt das unter TOP SECRET? Haken wird nicht gebunden sondern in eine Öse eingehängt  ;+
> 
> sunny #h



Moin sunny,
eigentlich ist das top secret :g , aber wenn das unter uns bleibt  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Micky (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Diese Systeme gingen doch schon beim Surfcasting "für ne Hand voll Euronen" durch die Reihen. Hätte ich wohl doch mal mein Taschegeld investieren sollen...


----------



## sunny (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Danke Andreas #6 , die Montage ist jetzt unser Geheimnis (stolz sein).

Muss ich mir irgendwann einmal live angucken. Was ist denn das für Knoten, damit man die Öse für den Haken hinbekommt? Und wo ist der große Unterschied zum gebundenen Haken?

sunny #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Frage mal bitte Marcel #h , das ist der Experte!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Moin

@ Rutenzerbrecher

Mann, mann bist du Mutig.:m 

Einfach so ein Geheimnis zu veraten!!!

Nicht das du noch aus dem Hinterhalt ersch..... wirst ;+ 

und ewig schweigen musst.#d


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*



> Mann, mann bist du Mutig.



Ich weiß :g . Laß sie nur kommen, ich bin darauf vorbereitet |:splat2: 

Das gehört zu meinem Job  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Moin

Schon klar,

ein Fall für die

Men in Black


die Blitzdingsen dich und du weißt nichts mehr.

Aber für diesen Fall hast du bestimmt schon vorgesorgt:m


----------



## Agalatze (6. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

wie jetzt... ?
wat ist denn nun los ?
nun werden hier unsere tiefsten geheimnisse preis gegeben !!!!
ich fass es nicht... tse tse tse


----------



## Broesel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> die Blitzdingsen dich und du weißt nichts mehr.
> 
> Aber für diesen Fall hast du bestimmt schon vorgesorgt:m



Nene..dat is annersrum..er blitzdingens die, die wissen nichts mehr....er hat nämlich viele Blitzdingens...  :q


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Moin


@ Broesel

Ich verstehe schon, ohne Sonnenbrille biste verloren!:m


----------



## ChristophL (7. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Ist zwar etwas OT, aber mit welchem Knoten binde ich die Öhrhaken in eine Schlaufe wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist ?

Mir fällt spontan nur der Bimini ein, das ist aber ein saumäßiges Gefrickel....

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Beim Wettkampf hört die Freunschaft auf*

Wiklich netter Bericht, hat Spass gemacht ihn zu lesen.
Man stand dabei direkt neben dir......


----------

